# Blues at the world hunt?



## GA DAWG

What the crap happened to all them? Sorry about ol Sam..Atleast we have 1 dog still representing GA..Just take a wild guess what that is  WALKER


----------



## thomas gose

so what happend and whos still in it?


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas gose said:


> so what happend and whos still in it?


Mostly walker dogs


----------



## Bayin'Blues

GA DAWG. if more people gave them good ol' blues a chance there would be a blue world champ. Heck, they are out numbered from the get-go!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

That number thing is just an excuse.... The way I see it..If more blue dogs were better..More people would give them a chance


----------



## ridgecoon01

Bayin'Blues said:


> GA DAWG. if more people gave them good ol' blues a chance there would be a blue world champ. Heck, they are out numbered from the get-go!!!



HAHAHA, this proves the point that we been tryin to get across to the MAFIA or should i say nitetyper, u need to go and get ya a walker dog, the mafia is as dumb as they act... tryin to go up there and win the world with a bootick. nitetrain i got a 1 time deal for u.. i will give u a walker dog if u will let those booticks go.. its now the 4th round of the finals and the booticks are still trailing around in the 1st round


----------



## Bayin'Blues

I guess you could call that an excuse, I like to call it the truth!  and I know PLENTY of good blues... maybe you should come on over to the blue side and see what Im talkin about, get you a few blue dogs and try em out...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ridgecoon01 said:


> HAHAHA, this proves the point that we been tryin to get across to the MAFIA or should i say nitetyper, u need to go and get ya a walker dog, the mafia is as dumb as they act... tryin to go up there and win the world with a bootick. nitetrain i got a 1 time deal for u.. i will give u a walker dog if u will let those booticks go.. its now the 4th round of the finals and the booticks are still trailing around in the 1st round



 A deal I can't turn down
























































































































NO THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



BLUE DOG MAFIA


I may own other breeds of dogs that hunt other game but the only dog I'll ever hunt coons with is a Blue Dog


----------



## Bayin'Blues

ridgecoon01 said:


> HAHAHA, this proves the point that we been tryin to get across to the MAFIA or should i say nitetyper, u need to go and get ya a walker dog, the mafia is as dumb as they act... tryin to go up there and win the world with a bootick. nitetrain i got a 1 time deal for u.. i will give u a walker dog if u will let those booticks go.. its now the 4th round of the finals and the booticks are still trailing around in the 1st round



man... I wouldnt take a walker over a blue dog any day!!  I see how you are callin out the Mafia when they aint here to back themselves up! I guess thats how them Walcurs work!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Bayin'Blues said:


> I guess you could call that an excuse, I like to call it the truth!  and I know PLENTY of good blues... maybe you should come on over to the blue side and see what Im talkin about, get you a few blue dogs and try em out...


Are you or are you not fixin to go try out a WALKER DOG


----------



## Bayin'Blues

lol.. Nah man.. I told him I had to stay true to my blues.... good thing I did though....I was toyin with the idea...but THANK THE LORD I WOKE UP AND SAID............WHAT THE HECK WAS I THINKIN'!!!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Bayin'Blues said:


> man... I wouldnt take a walker over a blue dog any day!!  I see how you are callin out the Mafia when they aint here to back themselves up! I guess thats how them Walcurs work!!!



Ridgecoon is trying to call the Mafia out but can't gets down South to hunt till he get old enough to drive .........


----------



## Bayin'Blues

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ridgecoon is trying to call the Mafia out but can't gets down South to hunt till he get old enough to drive .........



 
Hey, GA DAWG.. swing by and pick ridgecoon up, me and jmfdakaniterider will be waitin down here blues in hand!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Bayin'Blues said:


> Hey, GA DAWG.. swing by and pick ridgecoon up, me and jmfdakaniterider will be waitin down here blues in hand!!



They will not hunt down here this time of year cause of Gators


----------



## ridgecoon01

Bayin'Blues said:


> Hey, GA DAWG.. swing by and pick ridgecoon up, me and jmfdakaniterider will be waitin down here blues in hand!!



niterider i can hunt against u right now from my chair.. strike pete done got 1st strike on ya. u and bayin blues dont stand a chance i will take all yalls pride BOYS!!!! nitetyper u cant even type correct look at your last post and see if something isnt wrong...


----------



## Bayin'Blues

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> They will not hunt down here this time of year cause of Gators



come on now, you dont think them walcurs would show up for a little friendly fun?? you dont think they figured out all them walcurs is good for is gator bate do ya?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## GA DAWG

Bayin'Blues said:


> Hey, GA DAWG.. swing by and pick ridgecoon up, me and jmfdakaniterider will be waitin down here blues in hand!!


You gotta be crazy!!!!! Is Claxton not where they have the rattle snake round up?????? Aint no way in hades I'm coming down there...I killed 5 copperheads here tonight and thats bad enough..


----------



## ridgecoon01

Bayin'Blues said:


> Hey, GA DAWG.. swing by and pick ridgecoon up, me and jmfdakaniterider will be waitin down here blues in hand!!



thats gona be a good site with yall to tryin to get in the same computer chair.. niterider looks like you and willcox tryin to take all the credit for chases accomplisments and he must not be smart for huntin a blue dog


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> They will not hunt down here this time of year cause of Gators


Heres what happened to the last gator I ran across a couple weeks ago..Hes no longer with us either


----------



## Bayin'Blues

GA DAWG said:


> You gotta be crazy!!!!! Is Claxton not where they have the rattle snake round up?????? Aint no way in hades I'm coming down there...I killed 5 copperheads here tonight and thats bad enough..



your right about that... Ill be honest with ya man... them timber rattlers round here are out of control! I had one get after me, needless to say that sucker isnt with us anymore, the good ol 20 gague got him...


----------



## Bayin'Blues

GA DAWG said:


> Heres what happened to the last gator I ran across a couple weeks ago..Hes no longer with us either



he must have smelt them walkers you were haulin around, and he thought to his self "a midnight snack"!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ridgecoon01 said:


> niterider i can hunt against u right now from my chair.. strike pete done got 1st strike on ya. u and bayin blues dont stand a chance i will take all yalls pride BOYS!!!! nitetyper u cant even type correct look at your last post and see if something isnt wrong...



So I forgot the s in gets

Pride??????????

The Mafia will wear you out like a bed in a rent by the hour motel son


----------



## ridgecoon01

Bayin'Blues said:


> he must have smelt them walkers you were haulin around, and he thought to his self "a midnight snack"!!



the only reason he wasnt thinkin of a bootick as a midnite snack was because the bootick didnt make it in time


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ridgecoon01 said:


> thats gona be a good site with yall to tryin to get in the same computer chair.. niterider looks like you and willcox tryin to take all the credit for chases accomplisments and he must not be smart for huntin a blue dog



neither one of us is taken the credit go look at our post and see , nuthin but praise for what Chase has done with Sam that's for sure .........

So you can stop  cause BLOOD IS THICKER THAN WATER


----------



## Bayin'Blues

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> neither one of us is taken the credit go look at our post and see , nuthin but praise for what Chase has done with Sam that's for sure .........
> 
> So you can stop  cause BLOOD IS THICKER THAN WATER



X2


----------



## thomas gose

ridgecoon01 said:


> thats gona be a good site with yall to tryin to get in the same computer chair.. niterider looks like you and willcox tryin to take all the credit for chases accomplisments and he must not be smart for huntin a blue dog



where did this dude come from? he stepped in swingin!!


----------



## ridgecoon01

Bayin'Blues said:


> X2



you dont even hunt niterider u prolly dnt even have a lite or waders


----------



## Bayin'Blues

thomas gose said:


> where did this dude come from? he stepped in swingin!!



 Im not so sure, but we got to give the guy SOME credit for just jumpin in...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ridgecoon01 said:


> the only reason he wasnt thinkin of a bootick as a midnite snack was because the bootick didnt make it in time



Only reason he did not have a Walcur is because the Walcur was Slick treed somewhere


----------



## Bayin'Blues

ridgecoon01 said:


> you dont even hunt niterider u prolly dnt even have a lite or waders



come on down to south ga... Ill show you my light and waders buddy you can be assured of that.......


----------



## thomas gose

Bayin'Blues said:


> Im not so sure, but we got to give the guy SOME credit for just jumpin in...



i guess so. he aint to far from me, maybe he will come hunt som NF land one night and show his power on some real thin coons!


----------



## Bayin'Blues

thomas gose said:


> i guess so. he aint to far from me, maybe he will come hunt som NF land one night and show his power on some real thin coons!



What power?? I bet that guy lives in that computer chair, he aint got time to hunt, he is too busy thinkin of ways to bash a blue dog!!


----------



## thomas gose

Bayin'Blues said:


> What power?? I bet that guy lives in that computer chair, he aint got time to hunt, he is too busy thinkin of ways to bash a blue dog!!



i would agree but if he wants to hunt, ill hunt. no buckets on that public land though, just some over hunted coons!


----------



## ridgecoon01

Bayin'Blues said:


> What power?? I bet that guy lives in that computer chair, he aint got time to hunt, he is too busy thinkin of ways to bash a blue dog!!



sorry bayin blues in not Mr. Nitetyper, rekn nitetyper mite let u in the mafia now that u are on his side looks like all are buds.. the mafia is a bunch of bull mess


----------



## Bayin'Blues

thomas gose said:


> i would agree but if he wants to hunt, ill hunt. no buckets on that public land though, just some over hunted coons!



thats all too true, people run the mess outta them wma's


----------



## ridgecoon01

ridgecoon01 said:


> sorry bayin blues in not Mr. Nitetyper, rekn nitetyper mite let u in the mafia now that u are on his side looks like all are buds.. the mafia is a bunch of bull mess



where you get bayin blues from is that what your ticks do bay you at the truck all nite, thomas gose u tryin to jump on there band wagon too.


----------



## GA DAWG

Bayin'Blues said:


> thats all too true, people run the mess outta them wma's


I love the WMA's.......Atleast those coons give the walkers a little challenge  Its better to hunt em in Jan and Feb...That way all the easy road side coons are gone...


----------



## Bayin'Blues

ridgecoon01 said:


> sorry bayin blues in not Mr. Nitetyper, rekn nitetyper mite let u in the mafia now that u are on his side looks like all are buds.. the mafia is a bunch of bull mess



Yea, well maybe he will, but I tell ya what, If im in the mafia or not wont determine if I hunt blues... Im a BLUE MAN FOR LIFE, maybe you should join...


----------



## thomas gose

ridgecoon01 said:


> where you get bayin blues from is that what your ticks do bay you at the truck all nite, thomas gose u tryin to jump on there band wagon too.



nah cuz! Gose hunts walkers i just aint seen anybody come in this forum throwin blows like you have! you must have been chewed on by one of these blue boys in your past at some point or another!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Just got off the phone with Mark and Chase and the Gag order is now over...........

Yes Sam and chase got beat in the first round but did anyone else here have a dog up there this week????

Anytime anyplace ya'll want us let us know


Must of ya'll are just like me , but can ya say you hunt with a dog that has made it to the top 103 in the UKC world ?????

Some can say it and most can't cause you can't win with a slick tree in the UKC

Ridgecoon (Never mind ) it ain't worth gettin banned

KMA




Mark and Chase are some of the best houndsmen around this part of the woods ...If ya wanna run them down then do it when they can defend themselves


BLUE DOG MAFIA


----------



## Bayin'Blues

ridgecoon01 said:


> where you get bayin blues from is that what your ticks do bay you at the truck all nite, thomas gose u tryin to jump on there band wagon too.



actually my blue dogs get gone and hunt.. Idk what your talkin about, you must have the blues confused with your walkers


----------



## GA DAWG




----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Just got off the phone with Mark and Chase and the Gag order is now over...........
> 
> Yes Sam and chase got beat in the first round but did anyone else here have a dog up there this week????
> 
> Anytime anyplace ya'll want us let us know
> 
> 
> Must of ya'll are just like me , but can ya say you hunt with a dog that has made it to the top 103 in the UKC world ?????
> 
> Some can say it and most can't cause you can't win with a slick tree in the UKC
> 
> Ridgecoon (Never mind ) it ain't worth gettin banned
> 
> KMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark and Chase are some of the best houndsmen around this part of the woods ...If ya wanna run them down then do it when they can defend themselves
> 
> 
> BLUE DOG MAFIA


I can say it...Can you say you've hunted with 2 thats made it that far? I DIDNT THINK SO


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Just got off the phone with Mark and Chase and the Gag order is now over...........
> 
> Yes Sam and chase got beat in the first round but did anyone else here have a dog up there this week????
> 
> Anytime anyplace ya'll want us let us know
> 
> 
> Must of ya'll are just like me , but can ya say you hunt with a dog that has made it to the top 103 in the UKC world ?????
> 
> Some can say it and most can't cause you can't win with a slick tree in the UKC
> 
> Ridgecoon (Never mind ) it ain't worth gettin banned
> 
> KMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark and Chase are some of the best houndsmen around this part of the woods ...If ya wanna run them down then do it when they can defend themselves
> 
> 
> BLUE DOG MAFIA



congrats to the both of them on some tuff huntin! i guess i should say the three of them since the dog had the hardest job!


----------



## GA DAWG

BTT


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> I can say it...Can you say you've hunted with 2 thats made it that far? I DIDNT THINK SO



Mr dawg we ain't gotta problem with you !!!!!!!!

I thought we were gonna get together and hunt some while you where down this way around thanksgiving???????

and NO I can only say that Sam is the only dog I've hunted with that has made it that far!!!!!!!

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Mr dawg we ain't gotta problem with you !!!!!!!!
> 
> I thought we were gonna get together and hunt some while you where down this way around thanksgiving???????
> 
> and NO I can only say that Sam is the only dog I've hunted with that has made it that far!!!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We are gonna hunt..Then I guess my number will be 3


----------



## ridgecoon01

thomas gose said:


> congrats to the both of them on some tuff huntin! i guess i should say the three of them since the dog had the hardest job!



there goes nitetypers spelling again must (most)
pure ignorance


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> We are gonna hunt..Then I guess my number will be 3



unless you take the dogs that made it, it dont count!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Ridgecoon you must have spilt your milk and cookies on the keyboard ????????????????

Not a peep out of you in so long I kinda miss you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














































































Not


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ridgecoon01 said:


> there goes nitetypers spelling again must (most)
> pure ignorance



Look ya'll it's the spelling POLICE


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas gose said:


> unless you take the dogs that made it, it dont count!


Bad thing is.One of them was a bluedog also!!!!!! Dangit


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> Bad thing is.One of them was a bluedog also!!!!!! Dangit



 ive hunted with some fine blue dogs but this forum would be a little less lively with out the trash talkin!


----------



## ridgecoon01

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ridgecoon you must have spilt your milk and cookies on the keyboard ????????????????
> 
> Not a peep out of you in so long I kinda miss you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got ya milk and cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> low


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Look ya'll it's the spelling POLICE



i guess he ran out of bluetick remarks! gotta make fun of your spellin!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Bad thing is.One of them was a bluedog also!!!!!! Dangit



Knew ya had some blue blood in ya some where


----------



## GA DAWG

I'm so  now...I'm thinking about going to the bluetick beagle thread and bash them a while


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ridgecoon01 said:


> jmfdakaniterider2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgecoon you must have spilt your milk and cookies on the keyboard ????????????????
> 
> Not a peep out of you in so long I kinda miss you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got ya milk and cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo so talented
Click to expand...


----------



## ridgecoon01

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Knew ya had some blue blood in ya some where



they aint got any blue blood in them they just takin up for the ones that cant do it there self, i got 5 acres i will sell u nitetyper so you can hunt your sry lil bootick on because u know they wont ever leave more than a 100 yrds or so


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> I'm so  now...I'm thinking about going to the bluetick beagle thread and bash them a while



why ya gotta go pick on the short legged walcurs for atleast they know what to cross with


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ridgecoon01 said:


> they aint got any blue blood in them they just takin up for the ones that cant do it there self, i got 5 acres i will sell u nitetyper so you can hunt your sry lil bootick on because u know they wont ever leave more than a 100 yrds or so



You need to keep it Son , should not be hard to count your slick trees in that small area


----------



## GA DAWG

Yall taking SAM to the pkc world hunt? Now that would be a real title......


----------



## ridgecoon01

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> you need to keep it son , should not be hard to count your slick trees in that small area



kma nitetyper


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> Yall taking SAM to the pkc world hunt? Now that would be a real title......


----------



## thomas gose

ridgecoon01 said:


> kma nitetyper



ya hurt his feelings


----------



## GA DAWG

Yall are gonna make nitetyper go postal on yall


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Yall taking SAM to the pkc world hunt? Now that would be a real title......



Let's see???????????
State of Ga

SCH "she's So Krazy"  06 Walker F William E Cochran $4459.11 GA 
GCH Wipeout Wiggle  06 Walker F Jeff Barnes $2457.75 GA 
CH Wipeout Switch  07 Walker F Cochran Or Roberson $2129.96 GA 
SCH Skuna River Squeaky  06 Walker F Paul Wegner $1848.22 GA 
CH Satilla River Jake  05 Walker M Cecil Pittman $1799.39 GA 
CH Swampy Bottom's Superbad   Walker M Joey Robinson $1788.93 GA 
PCH Sandcreek Melvin  05 Walker M Nick Alberson $1699.1 GA 
CH Wipeout Bubba  04 Walker M Barnes Or Pettyjohn $1577.25 GA 
CH Just Call Me Snap  07 Walker M Pace Or Horne $1440.33 GA 
CH M / M Digger's Nite Rush  04 Walker M Wayne Murphy $1318.03 GA 
CH Grays Creek Star  06 Walker F Delettre Or Sheffield $1181.5 GA 
CH Little Jazzy Q  07 Walker F Chambers Or Cravey Or Horne $1072.5 GA 
SCH Good Tyming Candy  06 English F Bo Langford $1062.91 GA 
SCH Little River Flop  06 Walker M Andy Dixon $1015.89 GA 
PCH Stylish Hardwood Jar  01 Walker M Carlton Reynolds $959.38 GA 
CH Rock River Flash  03 Walker M Andrew Bryan $935.38 GA 
GCH Stylish Phret  03 Walker F Matt Marchant $866.26 GA 
CH The Talking Rock Tornado  07 Walker M Tony Smith $866.13 GA 
CH Wild Style Bodacious  06 Walker M Zachry W Marchant $784.79 GA 
CH Gillard Stylish Lady  02 Walker F Douglas Or Pittman $761.67 GA 
CH Flat Tire  07 Cro M Matt Marchant $721.88 GA 
SCH Wipeout Annie  04 Walker F Boswell Or Copelan $696.66 GA 
CH No Alibi  07 Walker M Smith Or Horne $695.63 GA 
CH Hampton's Stylish Jewel  07 Walker F Randy Hampton $669.01 GA 
CH " She's A Crook "  07 Walker F William E Cochran $660.63 GA 
CH Pine Bottoms Tom Cruise  04 Walker M Nathan Flanders $657 GA 
CH Blue Springs Angel  05 Walker F Bland Or Eason $607.92 GA 
CH Stelth's Psycho Sam  01 Bluetick M Mark Willcox $599.38 GA 
28th right now!!!!!!!

Bluedogs
GCH Clear Creek Hemi 04 Bluetick F Ryan Crowson $2116.86 OK 
CH Mackie Creek Bo - Jack 06 Bluetick M Boone Or Bonds $1914.38 AL 
SCH Spark's Possum Nose 03 Bluetick F Bryan Sparks $1218.75 AL 
CH White River Rocket 03 Bluetick M Guy Looper $1010.75 MS 
CH Bishop's Bull Shoals Bell 05 Bluetick F John Bishop $852.2 IL 
CH Pine Creek Zip 05 Bluetick F Presley Or Nichols $764.79 TX 
CH Walters Turbo Blue 04 Bluetick M Lonnie R. Walters $731.88 OH 
CH White River Salin Sadie 01 Bluetick F Mark Vandeventer $699.38 IL 
CH Stelth's Psycho Sam 01 Bluetick M Mark Willcox $599.38 GA 
9th right now



that's not including money won on the 22nd


----------



## ridgecoon01

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> You need to keep it Son , should not be hard to count your slick trees in that small area



where ya at nitetyper, u gone to get your passy fire


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ridgecoon01 said:


> kma nitetyper



copy cat come up with something on your own



YPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ridgecoon01 said:


> where ya at nitetyper, u gone to get your passy fire



Ask your Baby's momma


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Let's see???????????
> State of Ga
> 
> SCH "she's So Krazy"  06 Walker F William E Cochran $4459.11 GA
> GCH Wipeout Wiggle  06 Walker F Jeff Barnes $2457.75 GA
> CH Wipeout Switch  07 Walker F Cochran Or Roberson $2129.96 GA
> SCH Skuna River Squeaky  06 Walker F Paul Wegner $1848.22 GA
> CH Satilla River Jake  05 Walker M Cecil Pittman $1799.39 GA
> CH Swampy Bottom's Superbad   Walker M Joey Robinson $1788.93 GA
> PCH Sandcreek Melvin  05 Walker M Nick Alberson $1699.1 GA
> CH Wipeout Bubba  04 Walker M Barnes Or Pettyjohn $1577.25 GA
> CH Just Call Me Snap  07 Walker M Pace Or Horne $1440.33 GA
> CH M / M Digger's Nite Rush  04 Walker M Wayne Murphy $1318.03 GA
> CH Grays Creek Star  06 Walker F Delettre Or Sheffield $1181.5 GA
> CH Little Jazzy Q  07 Walker F Chambers Or Cravey Or Horne $1072.5 GA
> SCH Good Tyming Candy  06 English F Bo Langford $1062.91 GA
> SCH Little River Flop  06 Walker M Andy Dixon $1015.89 GA
> PCH Stylish Hardwood Jar  01 Walker M Carlton Reynolds $959.38 GA
> CH Rock River Flash  03 Walker M Andrew Bryan $935.38 GA
> GCH Stylish Phret  03 Walker F Matt Marchant $866.26 GA
> CH The Talking Rock Tornado  07 Walker M Tony Smith $866.13 GA
> CH Wild Style Bodacious  06 Walker M Zachry W Marchant $784.79 GA
> CH Gillard Stylish Lady  02 Walker F Douglas Or Pittman $761.67 GA
> CH Flat Tire  07 Cro M Matt Marchant $721.88 GA
> SCH Wipeout Annie  04 Walker F Boswell Or Copelan $696.66 GA
> CH No Alibi  07 Walker M Smith Or Horne $695.63 GA
> CH Hampton's Stylish Jewel  07 Walker F Randy Hampton $669.01 GA
> CH " She's A Crook "  07 Walker F William E Cochran $660.63 GA
> CH Pine Bottoms Tom Cruise  04 Walker M Nathan Flanders $657 GA
> CH Blue Springs Angel  05 Walker F Bland Or Eason $607.92 GA
> CH Stelth's Psycho Sam  01 Bluetick M Mark Willcox $599.38 GA
> cool:


Look at all them WALKER dogs!!!! So are ya going to the PKC world or not..Those numbers you posted mean nothing about that


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ask your Baby's momma


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Look at all them WALKER dogs!!!! So are ya going to the PKC world or not..Those numbers you posted mean nothing about that



Ask Mark and Chase that question when they get back ..... Are you going ??????


----------



## ridgecoon01

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ask your Baby's momma



hahahahaha so funny i forgot to even laugh.. u a bright 1 there SON.. I will have u huntin a walker dog in a no time, i know all your weakness's type a lot


----------



## GA DAWG

Well, it looks like another WALKER will win ANOTHER world hunt...I cant figure out how the slick treeing idiots keep winning???????????? Ya'll dont give up hope..I'm sure a blue will win it in 10 or 12 years!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Well, it looks like another WALKER will win ANOTHER world hunt...I cant figure out how the slick treeing idiots keep winning???????????? Ya'll dont give up hope..I'm sure a blue will win it in 10 or 12 years!



They are the only 4 non slick treein Walcur idiots in the world then


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> They are the only 4 non slick treein Walcur idiots in the world then


These 4 hounds single handedly beat out the hundreds of blue dogs that applied


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> These 4 hounds single handedly beat out the hundreds of blue dogs that applied



Why ya gotta talk smack now that the bluedogs are out 

Did you send a dog up to the world this year ?????????????

I understand your love for the breed it is just like mine for the Bluedogs , but the way ur acting makes me think you would be proud if some one else was wearin your underware up at the world hunt....

Congrats to the last 4 Walcur dogs standing


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Why ya gotta talk smack now that the bluedogs are out
> 
> Did you send a dog up to the world this year ?????????????
> 
> I understand your love for the breed it is just like mine for the Bluedogs , but the way ur acting makes me think you would be proud if some one else was wearin your underware up at the world hunt....
> 
> Congrats to the last 4 Walcur dogs standing


Because,thats just how it goesThe other breeds didnt do any better..Matter of fact..I dont think I even saw a leopard hound made it..Maybe they should put them back in the CUR registry
Nope I didnt send one up there and neither did you!! If your gonna cry everytime the blues get sent home from a world hunt..You better go out and buy a tractor trailer load of tissue cause its gonna happen alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Because,thats just how it goesThe other breeds didnt do any better..Matter of fact..I dont think I even saw a leopard hound made it..Maybe they should put them back in the CUR registry
> Nope I didnt send one up there and neither did you!! If your gonna cry everytime the blues get sent home from a world hunt..You better go out and buy a tractor trailer load of tissue cause its gonna happen alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Never said I did send one up I was just askin ya a ??????


I'm not cryin cause they did not make the world hunt , just sick and tired of all the Walcur braggin you are doin 

I think you can look back at most all our replys and post and all we ever do is defend the bluedogs , but thats fine there MR Dawg brag on if ya like and keep on bashin the Bluedogs ... Cause 1 day soon the bluedogs will do something you ain't happy about and it will all come back down on you....... Bring them Walcurs down  and see how you stand with these bluedogs from the South..................


BLUE DOG MAFIA


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> but the way ur acting makes me think you would be proud if some one else was wearin your underware up at the world hunt....
> 
> Congrats to the last 4 Walcur dogs standing



 depends on which pair they was wearin! im pretty partial to my superman undies!


----------



## holler tree

always the same ol crap. someone comes along calling out the mafia or talking smack but when invited to go;  snakes are out, wind is blowing in the wrong direction, I only hunt on mondays, its too cold, my dog has gas. I dont hunt blueticks but I aint skeered to give them some credit they put in the work to get as far as they did. and think they did all this while some of you spend your nights on here bumping them gums. hey thomas why dont you take ol ridgecoon out to that wma and teach him some manners. that is if he can get his poodle away from his wife long enough to take it out for a run. I'm going again tonight to run my junk who else is going.


----------



## thomas gose

holler tree said:


> always the same ol crap. someone comes along calling out the mafia or talking smack but when invited to go;  snakes are out, wind is blowing in the wrong direction, I only hunt on mondays, its too cold, my dog has gas. I dont hunt blueticks but I aint skeered to give them some credit they put in the work to get as far as they did. and think they did all this while some of you spend your nights on here bumping them gums. hey thomas why dont you take ol ridgecoon out to that wma and teach him some manners. that is if he can get his poodle away from his wife long enough to take it out for a run. I'm going again tonight to run my junk who else is going.



I'll take him tue wed or thur night next week! but i promise a WMA would be a pleasure if they were open yet! this is all NF land and its pretty mean too! but like i said i wont beg him to go ifn he wants to he can PM me and ill be more than happy to toat him along!!!


----------



## willcox

I CANT BELIEVE YALL GOT THIS HORNETS NEST STIRRED UP AND I WASNT AROUND TO GET IN AT THE START! WELL THERE ARE SOME THINGS I MUST ADDRESS. FIRST OFF TO MR. GOSE  - YOUR BEST LOOKING AVITAR YET NOW LEAVE IT ALONE. 
THIS RIDGECOON FELLOW IS PRETTY GOOD BUT ONLY TIME WILL TELL IF HE CAN TAKE THE PRESSURE. I THINK MAYBE HE SHOULD CHANGE HIS NAME TO HYPE TYPERCAUSE I IMAGINE THATS ALL HE IS IN POLITE TALK.YOU KNOW THEY SAY THAT PEOPLE THAT TALK ABOUT SEX ALL THE TIME ARENT HAVING ANY. THIS BEING SAID HYPETYPER IS PROBABLY HUNTING JUST AS MUCH AS HIS NEMESIS NITETYPER. CAUSE THEY SURE TALK ABOUT IT ALOT!!
IF I WAS A WALKER MAN AND A WALKER DIDNT WIN THE WORLD I WOULD KILL MY DOGS. ROUGHLY 75% OF THE DOGS THERE WERE WALKERS. THAT MEANS THAT 3 OUT THE FINAL 4 SHOULD BE WALKERS BY PERCENTAGE. NOW THE OTHER 25% IS SCATTERED AMONG THE REST OF US . SO BY PERCENTAGE WE ARE ALL FIGHTING IT OUT FOR 1 SPOT. THATS FINE BUT WHEN A FIRST ROUND CAST HAS 1 WALKER 2 ENGLISH 1 BLUE FOR EXAMPLE THE BOTTOM 25% DOESNT HAVE AS GOOD A CHANCE OF GETTING TO THE FINALS. NOW I AM NOT WHINING, COMPLAINING ,OR MAKING EXCUSES. JUST AN OBSERVATION.  WHICHEVER DOG WINS TONIGHT WILL BE A COONDOG NOT A SLICK TREER. THIN COON AND MOUNTAINS ARE THE NAME OF THE GAME AND ITS GONNA TAKE A COON TO WIN. THE WORLD HUNT SHOULD BE HELD EVERY YEAR IN AN AREA POPULATED WITH COON  LIKE THIS YEAR JUST WITHOUT THE MOUNTAINS!!


----------



## thomas gose

willcox said:


> . FIRST OFF TO MR. GOSE  - YOUR BEST LOOKING AVITAR YET NOW LEAVE IT ALONE.



willcox you cut me deep on the other thread so i had to put a pic without me in it! Seems my perfectly shaped head causes alot of greif, i mean just today this dude came whippin around me on the interstate and shot me the ugly finger and said some real ruff stuff about my lack of hair! Congradulations by the way for makin it so far in the world hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kreekhunter

Well there mr. Willcox it's plain to see that a blue dog isn't going to win the world hunt. Is your dog still breathing?


----------



## willcox

THANKS THOMAS!! IF THAT FELLOW ON THE INTERSTATE WAS IN A RED DODGE IT MIGHT HAVE BEEN ME I FLICKED EVERYBODY OFF WHEN I CAME THROUGH JUST IN CASE YOU OR GA DAWG HAPPENED TO BE AROUND


----------



## thomas gose

willcox said:


> THANKS THOMAS!! IF THAT FELLOW ON THE INTERSTATE WAS IN A RED DODGE IT MIGHT HAVE BEEN ME I FLICKED EVERYBODY OFF WHEN I CAME THROUGH JUST IN CASE YOU OR GA DAWG HAPPENED TO BE AROUND



nah i was headed north to ATL to work and i assume you was headed south. if i would have been off tonight we could have cut the dogs a few times before you went to gator land.


----------



## GA DAWG

willcox said:


> THANKS THOMAS!! IF THAT FELLOW ON THE INTERSTATE WAS IN A RED DODGE IT MIGHT HAVE BEEN ME I FLICKED EVERYBODY OFF WHEN I CAME THROUGH JUST IN CASE YOU OR GA DAWG HAPPENED TO BE AROUND


  I wish ya'll would have brought me back a pair of waders from up there!!! Then you could have cussed me in person

Ridgecoon, where you at???? They are being mean to me..I need your help to keep nitetyper at bay


----------



## kreekhunter

Don't worry ga. Dawg i gotcha back


----------



## willcox

thomas gose said:


> nah i was headed north to ATL to work and i assume you was headed south. if i would have been off tonight we could have cut the dogs a few times before you went to gator land.





GA DAWG said:


> I wish ya'll would have brought me back a pair of waders from up there!!! Then you could have cussed me in person
> 
> Ridgecoon, where you at???? They are being mean to me..I need your help to keep nitetyper at bay



THOMAS WOULD HAVE LOVED TO BUT I WILL BE HONEST I WAS READY TO GET TO THE HOUSE . WE WILL DEFINATELY GET TOGETHER BEFORE LONG.

GA DAWG IF WE WOULD HAVE KNOWN WE SURE WOULD HAVE BEEN GLAD TO BRING YOU A PAIR1 WE WOULD HAVE EVEN LET SAM "BREAK" THEM IN FOR YOU IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN

RIDGECOON IS PROBABLY BUSY PAINTING HIS WALLS  SO HE CAN KEEP UP WITH JIMMY OR MAYBE HE CRAWLED BACK UNDER HIS ROCK


----------



## thomas gose

willcox said:


> RIDGECOON IS PROBABLY BUSY PAINTING HIS WALLS  SO HE CAN KEEP UP WITH JIMMY OR MAYBE HE CRAWLED BACK UNDER HIS ROCK



Nah i think he is tryin to find a pic of a tree dog to put on his avatar he just cant make up his mind on what flavor to use!


----------



## GA DAWG

willcox said:


> THOMAS WOULD HAVE LOVED TO BUT I WILL BE HONEST I WAS READY TO GET TO THE HOUSE . WE WILL DEFINATELY GET TOGETHER BEFORE LONG.
> 
> GA DAWG IF WE WOULD HAVE KNOWN WE SURE WOULD HAVE BEEN GLAD TO BRING YOU A PAIR1 WE WOULD HAVE EVEN LET SAM "BREAK" THEM IN FOR YOU IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN
> 
> RIDGECOON IS PROBABLY BUSY PAINTING HIS WALLS  SO HE CAN KEEP UP WITH JIMMY OR MAYBE HE CRAWLED BACK UNDER HIS ROCK


Maybe him and Jimmy met up or something and are best friends now


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Maybe him and Jimmy met up or something and are best friends now



Don't hold your breath on that Dawg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

And we  got kreekhunter growin some hair on his nads.............

Looks like  everybody and there brother are out to get a piece of the Mafia..........

Sounds like a party for sure ya'll bring the dogs and we will supply the can of whoop A&&


----------



## thomas gose




----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

later ya'll the kids are away and I gotta go see a man about a dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clp286

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> later ya'll the kids are away and I gotta go see a man about a dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



all i got to say isw WOW!! looks like ol ridgecoon got sum bigguns on here talkin all that smack.. p.s. they are sum big ol mtns up there boys


----------



## clp286

real big


----------



## ridgecoon01

clp286 said:


> real big



fellows im back no yall been missin me, nitetyper you aint even got a dog u a walker man reject that the stupid mafia ttok in cuz they feel sry 4 ya.... clp286 u just a wuss those hills aint that bad plus ya blue dog wouldnt go far enough for u to walk them anyways


----------



## Bayin'Blues

ridgecoon01 said:


> fellows im back no yall been missin me, nitetyper you aint even got a dog u a walker man reject that the stupid mafia ttok in cuz they feel sry 4 ya.... clp286 u just a wuss those hills aint that bad plus ya blue dog wouldnt go far enough for u to walk them anyways



hey man... we didnt straighten you out last night??? talkin all that junk and dont NOBODY know you...


----------



## ridgecoon01

Bayin'Blues said:


> hey man... we didnt straighten you out last night??? talkin all that junk and dont NOBODY know you...



i can straighten u out blues boy, u bring ya bootick to oaky woods open day and i will show u sum WALKER POWER


----------



## ridgecoon01

Bayin'Blues said:


> hey man... we didnt straighten you out last night??? talkin all that junk and dont NOBODY know you...



wheres that ol lephound is he did he get lost lurkin in the bushes or what


----------



## Bayin'Blues

ridgecoon01 said:


> i can straighten u out blues boy, u bring ya bootick to oaky woods open day and i will show u sum WALKER POWER



ok bud... if thats what you got to tell yourself....


----------



## ridgecoon01

Bayin'Blues said:


> ok bud... if thats what you got to tell yourself....



im for real im sure u tell yourself you have a good dog but look at yourself man u huntin a stinkin slow behind bluetick, whats up with u blutickers do yall just like bein left behind or what


----------



## Bayin'Blues

ridgecoon01 said:


> im for real im sure u tell yourself you have a good dog but look at yourself man u huntin a stinkin slow behind bluetick, whats up with u blutickers do yall just like bein left behind or what



I dont have to explain what I like to a mouthy computer hunter....lol....


----------



## ridgecoon01

Bayin'Blues said:


> I dont have to explain what I like to a mouthy computer hunter....lol....



thats rite possum trot you just stay behind


----------



## Bayin'Blues

ridgecoon01 said:


> thats rite possum trot you just stay behind



hey, If I got to stay behind to get respect.. thats what Ill do... You wont see me poppin my mouth off...


----------



## ridgecoon01

Bayin'Blues said:


> hey, If I got to stay behind to get respect.. thats what Ill do... You wont see me poppin my mouth off...



ok big guy


----------



## kreekhunter

Hey nite typer i'm ready! When ga. Dawg gets down here y'all just let me know the time and place. You just might see what i have to pull out of the hat. I see y'all are on here computer huntin again. If i wasn't at work right now i'd be up under a tree looking at some eyes that a walker put up.


----------



## thomas gose

nite typer can hunt all next week with me if he aint afeard! ill probably be by myself anyhow i might even let him walk a good dog back to the truck if he is lucky.


----------



## ridgecoon01

thomas gose said:


> nite typer can hunt all next week with me if he aint afeard! ill probably be by myself anyhow i might even let him walk a good dog back to the truck if he is lucky.



if im leadin a dog it is a coon dog


----------



## LepHound

Hello ladies.... I see ya'll have been busy cyber hunting all weekend


----------



## thomas gose

LepHound said:


> Hello ladies.... I see ya'll have been busy cyber hunting all weekend



been workin all weekend. us grown ups have to.


----------



## LepHound

thomas gose said:


> been workin all weekend. us grown ups have to.



with that bald head I figured you would be old enough to draw social security and retirement. You should at least get disability for being so ugly and hunting a walker dog


----------



## thomas gose

LepHound said:


> with that bald head I figured you would be old enough to draw social security and retirement. You should at least get disability for being so ugly and hunting a walker dog



not that lucky ive never been givin anything! dont let the bald head fool you though that shine on it is pure swagger!


----------



## LepHound

thomas gose said:


> not that lucky ive never been givin anything! dont let the bald head fool you though that shine on it is pure swagger!



All of my hair would probably fall out if I had to hunt a walker dog every night too


----------



## thomas gose

mine fell out as soon as i got married!


----------



## ridgecoon01

LepHound said:


> All of my hair would probably fall out if I had to hunt a walker dog every night too



reckn u found ya way out of those bushes lephound or was u fightin over the computer chair with bay boy blue and nite typer


----------



## kreekhunter

Hey lemp hound u got on here pretty late. I guess u were huntin. Probably not though u didn't come on here telling how many coons that cur dog treed!


----------



## LepHound

kreekhunter said:


> Hey lemp hound u got on here pretty late. I guess u were huntin. Probably not though u didn't come on here telling how many coons that cur dog treed!




I like how people automatically assume I have a lep....well guess what, I don't!!! What kind of mutt do you hunt kreekhunter?


----------



## ridgecoon01

LepHound said:


> I like how people automatically assume I have a lep....well guess what, I don't!!! What kind of mutt do you hunt kreekhunter?



kreekhunter got 1 of those invisible ones!!!! or a possum dog


----------



## willcox

kreekhunter is down there by all ticked up i see. he wont have to drive far at all to get him some of the mafia . all hes got to do is holler and i am sure wells will ablige him


----------



## clp286

willcox said:


> kreekhunter is down there by all ticked up i see. he wont have to drive far at all to get him some of the mafia . all hes got to do is holler and i am sure wells will ablige him



kreekhunter,lephound,ridgecoon01.. you all are full of it the truth be know yall are sum coonhuntin rejects that couldnt cut the mustard maybe yall scared of thr dark of something because yall sure aint huntin if your on here all nite


----------



## willcox

ridgecoon01 said:


> kreekhunter got 1 of those invisible ones!!!! or a possum dog



FOR ALL I CAN TELL THE 3 OF YALL HAVE INVISIBLE DOGS. NO REAL NAMES NO DOG NAMES NO PICS  . YALL VERY WELL COULD BE SITTING AT THE BLUE OYSTER SHARING A DRINK WITH 3 STRAWS TYPING ON THE COMPUTER.  I AM GOING TO ISSUE A CHALLENGE TO YALL. I WILL PUT THE KNIGHT UP AGAINST YALL ANY DAY OR NIGHT FOR A TYPING CONTEST.WINNER WILL BE CYBER HUNTER OF THE YEAR AND WILL RECIEVE A BOTTLE OF HAND CREAM TO KEEP HIS FINGERS IN GOOD SHAPE


----------



## ridgecoon01

willcox said:


> FOR ALL I CAN TELL THE 3 OF YALL HAVE INVISIBLE DOGS. NO REAL NAMES NO DOG NAMES NO PICS  . YALL VERY WELL COULD BE SITTING AT THE BLUE OYSTER SHARING A DRINK WITH 3 STRAWS TYPING ON THE COMPUTER.  I AM GOING TO ISSUE A CHALLENGE TO YALL. I WILL PUT THE KNIGHT UP AGAINST YALL ANY DAY OR NIGHT FOR A TYPING CONTEST.WINNER WILL BE CYBER HUNTER OF THE YEAR AND WILL RECIEVE A BOTTLE OF HAND CREAM TO KEEP HIS FINGERS IN GOOD SHAPE



i have a real dog with a real name that trees real raccons, can your bootick do that looks like yall boys from the mafia are just jealous that yall dnt have the walker power in yalls hands


----------



## LepHound

clp286 said:


> kreekhunter,lephound,ridgecoon01.. you all are full of it the truth be know yall are sum coonhuntin rejects that couldnt cut the mustard maybe yall scared of thr dark of something because yall sure aint huntin if your on here all nite




No need to be scared of the dark.... all it does is covers up all of the ugly like you in the world.  People that are scared of the dark hunt boo dogs. They know they wont have to leave the truck but once a night and the tree will always be within sight of the truck


----------



## thomas gose

looks like ridgecoon finally found a magazine picture that struck his fancy!


----------



## ridgecoon01

thomas gose said:


> looks like ridgecoon finally found a magazine picture that struck his fancy!



no magazine there baldy thats my ol COON DOG Swampy Creek Hidden Gunner, hes realy nice yall will get to meet him personaly as soon as the wma's open


----------



## ridgecoon01

LepHound said:


> No need to be scared of the dark.... all it does is covers up all of the ugly like you in the world.  People that are scared of the dark hunt boo dogs. They know they wont have to leave the truck but once a night and the tree will always be within sight of the truck



hope u dont look like your lephound cuz that will be a ugly sight, u and nitetyper got yall a double setter computer chair yet, wheres all ticked up are u changin your diaper havent seen u on here lately or are u still with the mafia tryin to train yalls booticks


----------



## thomas gose

ridgecoon01 said:


> no magazine there baldy thats my ol COON DOG Swampy Creek Hidden Gunner, hes realy nice yall will get to meet him personaly as soon as the wma's open



bring him on up this week the NF is already open!!!


----------



## holler tree

ridgecoon01 said:


> no magazine there baldy thats my ol COON DOG Swampy Creek Hidden Gunner, hes realy nice yall will get to meet him personaly as soon as the wma's open



no need in waiting. I've got 20,000 acres right here in burke county that we can cut loose on anytime. I'm ready to see what some of this high power looks like. so here it is once again since yall dont like going to gator country bring all these dogs on over and lets cut them loose... If your dog cant tree a coon here he needs a bullet. I'll guide and judge and may the best dog win. heck as far as that goes we can make it a pkc hunt to make it a little more interesting.we got it all deer,possum,armadillos,fox,coyote and bobcat. any junk runners are scratched . any dog that pulls off a tree is scratched. any dog that is struck off a babble is you guessed it SCRATCHED. so who's up for it ??
I'm dead serious I want to see these dogs go. heck if we get a good turn out we will break it up into 2 casts hunt an hr each and then the 2 cast winners can hunt it off. I know this will never happen because then some of you wouldnt have any more trash to talk when you get shut down IN THE WOODS !!!  lol   lol                      
I almost forgot any  and you can load up your dog and hit the rd.


----------



## all ticked up

willcox said:


> kreekhunter is down there by all ticked up i see. he wont have to drive far at all to get him some of the mafia . all hes got to do is holler and i am sure wells will ablige him



im primed up and we are on the books for wed nite


----------



## back nine

holler tree said:


> no need in waiting. I've got 20,000 acres right here in burke county that we can cut loose on anytime. I'm ready to see what some of this high power looks like. so here it is once again since yall dont like going to gator country bring all these dogs on over and lets cut them loose... If your dog cant tree a coon here he needs a bullet. I'll guide and judge and may the best dog win. heck as far as that goes we can make it a pkc hunt to make it a little more interesting.we got it all deer,possum,armadillos,fox,coyote and bobcat. any junk runners are scratched . any dog that pulls off a tree is scratched. any dog that is struck off a babble is you guessed it SCRATCHED. so who's up for it ??
> I'm dead serious I want to see these dogs go. heck if we get a good turn out we will break it up into 2 casts hunt an hr each and then the 2 cast winners can hunt it off. I know this will never happen because then some of you wouldnt have any more trash to talk when you get shut down IN THE WOODS !!!  lol   lol
> I almost forgot any  and you can load up your dog and hit the rd.



I might could arrange to show up at something like this with lil miss hanna. How much money we talkin? I'm game for whatever the entry is. I say no less than 500 a dog and winner take all


----------



## thomas gose

back nine said:


> I might could arrange to show up at something like this with lil miss hanna. How much money we talkin? I'm game for whatever the entry is. I say no less than 500 a dog and winner take all



where is Burke co? im game i cant do 500 a dog but ill hunt if im off! that is if back nine will lighten that pot of gold a bit!


----------



## back nine

thomas gose said:


> where is Burke co? im game i cant do 500 a dog but ill hunt if im off! that is if back nine will lighten that pot of gold a bit!



No clue where burke is gose but I'll drive for the right money. I'll make you a deal you cant turn down... i'll come by and get you and pay for our gas and eats if you will cover my entry fee.lol


----------



## thomas gose

back nine said:


> No clue where burke is gose but I'll drive for the right money. I'll make you a deal you cant turn down... i'll come by and get you and pay for our gas and eats if you will cover my entry fee.lol



 how about ill drive and pay for dinner if youll agree not to hunt for that much dang money! i dont mind loseing a hunt but that would be loseing twice in one night for me!


----------



## willcox

Thomas i think its on the sc line. Holler tree i am wore out from travelling and need to spend some time with the family but would like to come and hunt with you sometime. I dont have enough power to get in the hunt with ridgecoon and limp hound and those other powerhouses . Too much power and money for me just call me scared. I do have a dog or two that i would like to hunt in different woods than they are accustomed to if you dont mind a pleasure hunt in a few weeks.


----------



## thomas gose

willcox said:


> Thomas i think its on the sc line. Holler tree i am wore out from travelling and need to spend some time with the family but would like to come and hunt with you sometime. I dont have enough power to get in the hunt with ridgecoon and limp hound and those other powerhouses . Too much power and money for me just call me scared. I do have a dog or two that i would like to hunt in different woods than they are accustomed to if you dont mind a pleasure hunt in a few weeks.



i do beleive your right i think its below augusta.


----------



## clp286

thomas gose said:


> i do beleive your right i think its below augusta.



im game holler tree u just set the date but im with gose on the pot, u aint gotsa make it so step back nine


----------



## willcox

Ok big mouth boys aj sounds like he is ready. Time to put up or shut up. Time to put your money where your mouth is !! Hope yall aint done let those alligator mouths overload those hummingbird butts!!  Might want to catch a ride with you aj just to see this power these boys have!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

I'm game but the pot is to steep for my pockets..... but a hunt for braggin rights sounds good to me.........


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I'm game but the pot is to steep for my pockets..... but a hunt for braggin rights sounds good to me.........



looser buys the beers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> looser buys the beers!!!!!!!!!



Might need a 2nd job if ya loose to the Mafia we sure can put some away in a hurry


----------



## kreekhunter

Here's something 4 u lemp hound i hunt a meatdog! Guess what breed that is a walker.                  

 Here's something 4 u ridgeboy a possum dog i forgot what 1 looks like i hadn't seen 1 in so long.  

 Here's something 4 u clp286 if u would have read my reply u should have seen that i said i was at work.

 Yes, willcox me and ticked up gonna cut loose next wed. Night 4 a little  pleasure huntin.

 Anybody goin to the pkc hunt in pearson next sat night? My dog likes $ 12 to a pkc ch. I'm planning on being there.


----------



## kreekhunter

I'm probably going by myself tomorrow night i've figured out how to put pics on here now you'll see some high power on the tree soon!


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Might need a 2nd job if ya loose to the Mafia we sure can put some away in a hurry



you aint never drank with gose! yall better hope i lose a hunt like that!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> you aint never drank with gose! yall better hope i lose a hunt like that!



There ain't a sign in Irwin Co. that ain't got a dent from a beer bottle


----------



## holler tree

yep I'm south of Augusta. as for a date you guys work it out. I'm off every weekend and I'm hunting every weekend so no problem fitting it into my schedule. willcox come up any time and we'll put them in the woods bought all I would call mine is a couple of ol'pleasure hounds anyway. I just want to see some of this power thats on here go. I like a good dog no matter what the breed but I will tell ya I'm not easily impressed either. back nine you trying to scare off the comp. before the hunt ??  yall work out the price. I'll supply the place and a judge that dont know any of you and since none of you are hunting english I dont even have a favorite. bring your boots we got some swimming holes and a good sharp machete wouldnt hurt either. I aint saying we will need either but it happens. now lets see who's in and who's out.
I say make it 25-50 on the entry fee and some serious bragging rights to the winner but I'm not in it so somebody other than back nine start the bidding.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Lets do like Wal-mart does and roll back the price I say 15 sounds good to me


----------



## holler tree

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Lets do like Wal-mart does and roll back the price I say 15 sounds good to me



come on now the winner should at least win enough to pay for his fuel. lol


----------



## holler tree

I know at 500 I'd have to bring out the wife and her pistol to keep you fellers straight and after 15 yrs of bieng married to a coon hunter I can tell you first hand she aint got much remorse.


----------



## thomas gose

im good with 50 or less and my first available weekend will be the 10th i work next sat and sun.


----------



## back nine

Not trying to scare off anybody holler tree, but if you are gona do it you might as well make it worth your while. Ya'll get a good entry fee up for everybody and let me know. I work 24 hrs on and off for 48 so just let me know a few days head of time so I can see what the schedule looks like. 



If you are from around augusta holler tree and hunt english dogs would you happen to know a man named Mr Jim Shelby?


----------



## ryan_beasley

Count me in!  According to the entry fee and when it is...I might can talk Andi into handling her female.     What's the hunting like that way holler???  That way I can pick the poison!  Lol.


----------



## GA DAWG

Lets just cut em one by one and give them 1 hour to tree a coon or they are out AND lets do it in north GA...Anytime after oct 17th on 28000ac...Why does everybody wanna hunt where coons are tripping on each other anyhow 500 is to much..If I had 500 to blow.I'd be going to a pro am  somewhere for a chance at really big money..
I'm pretty sure Ridgecoon will be all up for this 500 dollar hunt..Hes packing the dog power...Trust me on that!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> Lets just cut em one by one and give them 1 hour to tree a coon or they are out AND lets do it in north GA...Anytime after oct 17th on 28000ac...Why does everybody wanna hunt where coons are tripping on each other anyhow 500 is to much..If I had 500 to blow.I'd be going to a pro am  somewhere for a chance at really big money..
> I'm pretty sure Ridgecoon will be all up for this 500 dollar hunt..Hes packing the dog power...Trust me on that!!!!!!!



im ok with north ga. i think it would be fun where ever it is.


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas gose said:


> im ok with north ga. i think it would be fun where ever it is.


I'm already taking my power to south GA the week before thanksgiving anyhow..I hope like heck she dont come in heat about that time..I'll catch heck then want I  It will be fun with no money involved..If I want to hunt for money..All I got to do is load up and hit a PKC hunt..Their is one somewhere close every night of the week..I'd just as soon not hunt for money with everybody on here..To much crap can go down like that cause of folks not knowing the rules and how to apply them...Want be near as much fun as just hunting...


----------



## back nine

North Ga is fine with me and I like the cutting them by theirself a whole lot better than I do together. just let me know when.


Sounds like you know something about ridgecoon that the rest of us don't GA DAWG. I think him and LepHound are in kahootz. They sure do like to get on here and run their mouths and never give a real name


----------



## thomas gose

back nine said:


> North Ga is fine with me and I like the cutting them by theirself a whole lot better than I do together. just let me know when.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you know something about ridgecoon that the rest of us don't GA DAWG. I think him and LepHound are in kahootz. They sure do like to get on here and run their mouths and never give a real name



i was thinkin the same thing back nine. as far as turnin loose one at a time just for braggin rights im good with that too. it dont sting as bad to lose when your not losin money! but i do like the loser buys a round of beers idea!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Lets just cut em one by one and give them 1 hour to tree a coon or they are out AND lets do it in north GA...Anytime after oct 17th on 28000ac...Why does everybody wanna hunt where coons are tripping on each other anyhow 500 is to much..If I had 500 to blow.I'd be going to a pro am  somewhere for a chance at really big money..
> I'm pretty sure Ridgecoon will be all up for this 500 dollar hunt..Hes packing the dog power...Trust me on that!!!!!!!



Ridgecoon has the power all right POWER OF RUNNING HIS MOUTH bet he don't even show up to hunt with us .  Just like all the other newbies that have showed up in the past few weeks


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

If we turn out one dog at a time for an hour do ya'll mind if I put a boot in my lil dogs hinney to make her get out and hunt?????


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> i was thinkin the same thing back nine. as far as turnin loose one at a time just for braggin rights im good with that too. it dont sting as bad to lose when your not losin money! but i do like the loser buys a round of beers idea!!!!!



Hey Ya'll I drink Bud Light


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ridgecoon has the power all right POWER OF RUNNING HIS MOUTH bet he don't even show up to hunt with us .  Just like all the other newbies that have showed up in the past few weeks


He aint gonna like that 



jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> If we turn out one dog at a time for an hour do ya'll mind if I put a boot in my lil dogs hinney to make her get out and hunt?????


As long as you boot her before you turn loose..She comes back..Your out


----------



## ridgecoon01

GA DAWG said:


> He aint gonna like that
> 
> As long as you boot her before you turn loose..She comes back..Your out



blah blah blah.. i raise yall a 1000, if we gona do it lets do it big. and back nine u gona wish you wouldnt have brought lil miss hanna banana when ol pete eats her for supper. lets get the date set so i can reveal myself to shnananigins. Im ready bring it on!!!

nite typer why dont u just come on up here to roberta with ya lil boo dog and get ya sum

By the way the name is RON STOPABLE!!!!!!


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Hey Ya'll I drink Bud Light



I drink Natural light so if i win it wont cost much!

As long as you boot her before you turn loose..She comes back..Your out[/QUOTE]

i agree i dont care if she leave with your boot attatched as long as she dont try and bring it back to you!!!


----------



## ryan_beasley

I have a question...  Is this gonna take a few weeks or what???  I'm pretty sure I don't have the only dog that will get treed and have a coon in a hour MOST of the time.  I don't think we can hunt 8 dogs for a hour to themselves and it not be getting daylight.  Am I missing something here?  Tree a coon and we're on to the next dog?  Any minus points and you're out, or what???   I'm up for just going and watching some of ya'lls dogs get it done!  I'll show ya'll a redbone or 2 that can tree a coon for those that's never seen it!  lol    And just to be safe...Gose you gonna carry my tab for the night???  lol

Ryan Beasley


----------



## thomas gose

ryan_beasley said:


> Tree a coon and we're on to the next dog?  Any minus points and you're out, or what???   -------     And just to be safe...Gose you gonna carry my tab for the night???  lol
> 
> Ryan Beasley



i can handle both of these just remeber you drink what i buy!


----------



## GA DAWG

What we really need to do is meet up on a middle GA wma...Then we can shoot a few..This aint no lie..Ya'll dont want to come up here..Not if we plan on treeing any coons!!! I'd just as soon go anywhere else in the state myself


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> What we really need to do is meet up on a middle GA wma...Then we can shoot a few..This aint no lie..Ya'll dont want to come up here..Not if we plan on treeing any coons!!! I'd just as soon go anywhere else in the state myself



we've got plenty of wma's to keep us busyfor a few hours!


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas gose said:


> we've got plenty of wma's to keep us busyfor a few hours!


No doubt and I know my way around a few of them


----------



## holler tree

back nine I do know mr jim havent seen him in a long time. my father, paul fuller knows him alot better than I do. ryan as far as the hunting goes weve got a little bit of everything. some beautifull creek bottoms and ridges to some of the worst saw briar infested swamps youve ever seen in your life. this place is full of coon though there is only a couple of guys that coon hunt it so the coons dont get a whole lot of pressure. if I gotta drive to n. ga to see these blister dogs go I guess I can do that too and if its just for bragging rights I might turn ol bullet loose to see how he measures up but at least do it in groups of 2 it will take us 2 weeks to round up all them walkers one at a time . couldnt help myself


----------



## Murphy

Chickasawhatchee 19,000 acres of Swamp-Hardwoods-Pine thickets-Clear cuts and mixed woods plenty of Coons but ya better know how to swim The pressure ain't to bad this time of year It'll be slap full of hunters come kill season It definitely takes a Coondog to run em up when those swamps are full 

Plenty of room there for all of ya'lls big heads


----------



## GA DAWG

Murphy said:


> Chickasawhatchee 19,000 acres of Swamp-Hardwoods-Pine thickets-Clear cuts and mixed woods plenty of Coons but ya better know how to swim The pressure ain't to bad this time of year It'll be slap full of hunters come kill season It definitely takes a Coondog to run em up when those swamps are full
> 
> Plenty of room there for all of ya'lls big heads


I dont care a thing about that place..That dang 13 bridges rd or whatever it is..You might as well just throw me in the water as soon as we get there I was thinking more along the lines of olcmulgee or something..I dont care if we cut em 5 at a time..Mine will have the tree to herself by the time we get there


----------



## Murphy

Ive been armpits deep many a times in that Swamp  Its not for the person used to walking in with dry back pockets Ive yet to go into a dog that wasn't standing in water when he/she treed


----------



## ridgecoon01

Murphy said:


> Ive been armpits deep many a times in that Swamp  Its not for the person used to walking in with dry back pockets Ive yet to go into a dog that wasn't standing in water when he/she treed



yall name the place my dog dont discriminate he dominates


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ridgecoon01 said:


> yall name the place my dog dont discriminate he dominates



 Same ole Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- all show and not go from the newbies


----------



## GA DAWG

ridgecoon01 said:


> blah blah blah.. i raise yall a 1000, if we gona do it lets do it big. and back nine u gona wish you wouldnt have brought lil miss hanna banana when ol pete eats her for supper. lets get the date set so i can reveal myself to shnananigins. Im ready bring it on!!!
> 
> nite typer why dont u just come on up here to roberta with ya lil boo dog and get ya sum
> 
> By the way the name is RON STOPABLE!!!!!!


Well, are yall huntin for a 1000 or what?


----------



## back nine

GA DAWG said:


> Well, are yall huntin for a 1000 or what?



don't matter to me


----------

